# Game MODS



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2006)

Lets discuss some Game MODs & also Game Modding.

There are  some cool Mods for all GTA Series of games. Here's some MODs for which are easy to install:
*GTA San Andreas*

*1. Map (Island)  Mod:::*
=>"Welcome To Akina", Japan Map MOD .:: like 2f2f
its a small island near "Santa Maria Beach" in Los Santos, its got more than *15* HairPin turns. 
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/756/gallery78qn5.th.jpg a delight for the *Drifters* .

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/5112/gallery82fz9.th.jpg  I DRIFT in my Dodge Challenger R/T  its really FUN.

=>Theres also a "ALCATRAZ ISLAND" map mod. (where the film "The Rock" was shooted)

Installation-
 Just Put the provided two files in "Data" folder. thats it. the Island is installed.

*2. Car Mods::*
I've installed lots of cars, after driving the Cheverolet Camaro SS in Most Wanted, i just fell for these Muscle cars too.
i've Installed a Camaro SS, Dodge Challenger R/T, BMW 7 series car, BMW M3 GTR (yes the Most Wanted one),........
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/1836/gallery84ty0.th.jpg
Dodge Challenger R/T
*img174.imageshack.us/img174/2944/gallery79rd5.th.jpg
BMW 760i

Installation
 Its a bit tricky, You've to do some NotePad editing & replacing TWO TEXTURE files in "gta3.img" file- the heart of GTA game.
But some car mods have a script in them, so using "GTA SA Mod Installer (SAMI)" the process is automated. 

*TOOLS Required*
IMG-Tool , GTA SA Mod Installer (SAMI)

For the Game MODs go here-> BEST one=>GTA-Filefront , GTA-WorldMods, THE GTA PLACE
___________________________________________________________________
*Need For Speed Most Wanted*

*Installing Custom Vinyls*
=> Download MW TEX.
=>Open MWTex & right click inside it, & select "load". ->now select the "Vinyls.bin" file of the particular car.
example=>in Most Wanted Game Directory, goto "*CARS->BMWM3GTRE46->VINYLS.bin"*.
=> now select the required Vinyls, you want to replace it with.


Example=> if you want to put this vinyl- "B&B Tuning M3",  it comes with two files ==> "BMWM3GTRE46_UNIQUE01.dds" & "BMWM3GTRE46_UNIQUE01_MA" (MA=MASK).
Now in MWTex, after selecting VINYLS.BIN form BMWM3GRE46 folder, search for these two files & then Replace it with the new ones.

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/2337/bmwm3gtrlemanvih3.th.jpg
Thats all. Your Vinyl is Installed. 

*Dont forget to take a BACKUP of the FILES before modding*


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2007)

*Welcome To Akina* mod

for *Initial-D* fans 8)



*gta.gamigo.de/downloads/download/86.jpg

Initial-D Toyota AE86 for gta-sa

[^direct download link]

other car mods (sorted by brand name) - go here

*gta.gamigo.de/gfx/normal/header_main.jpg

[^click the pic]


----------



## rajasekharan (May 11, 2007)

sorry for this , but did not want to make a new thread for this question "where can i find test drive unlimited MODS??????"

please help....!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

that game came just few months ago, so i dont think there's any mod released for it now.


----------

